# 1D X Delay, Weight, Number of Shots ***Official***



## waving_odd (Feb 27, 2012)

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/index.html
http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/info/20120227/index.html

"_...2012年4月下旬発売予定..._"
(Available late April of 2012)







"_...質量... 約1340g（本体のみ）... 約1530g（CIPAガイドラインによる）..._"
(Weight: approx. 1340 grams for body; approx. 1530 grams with CIPA Camera & Imaging Products Association standards)

"_...撮影可能枚数の目安（CIPA試験基準による）	ファインダー撮影：常温（23℃） 約1120枚／低温（0℃）約860枚
ライブビュー撮影：常温（23℃） 約290枚／低温（0℃） 約250枚..._"
(Possible Number of Shots (CIPA Camera & Imaging Products Association standards):
View Finder shooting at 73°F/23°C Approx. 1120 shots
View Finder shooting at 32°F/0°C Approx. 860 shots
Live View shooting at 73°F/23°C Approx. 290 shots
Live View shooting at 32°F/0°C Approx. 250 shots)

Note that all these info had been listed as TBA since day 1 until today. Canon USA is still listing them as TBA though.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 27, 2012)

So 160g / 5.64oz more than the 1D IV.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 27, 2012)

F***


----------



## chengpenguin (Feb 27, 2012)

The number of shots seems very low as compared to 1D3/4. A single charge previously could easily hit 2,000 shots.


----------



## hollybush (Feb 27, 2012)

For comparison, the specs for the 1DS Mk III are:

1390g including battery
1800 shots at 20°C

That is a 5fps camera with slightly higher resolution.

Presumably the weight and extra power consumption are due in part to the extra CPU which handles RGB metering and scene recognition, a feature I would never use.


----------



## Rexepic (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe the next announcement will be for an external battery grip for the 1dX!


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 27, 2012)

@Rexepic: That may be the point exactly.

I suspect it must be those fancy new processors consuming power. I wonder, if there will be any heat-related issues?


----------



## Rampado (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice! I like it heavy!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2012)

chengpenguin said:


> The number of shots seems very low as compared to 1D3/4. A single charge previously could easily hit 2,000 shots.



Perhaps in actual use, but the 1D IV specs state 1500 shots at room temp (less than the 1DsIII).


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 27, 2012)

Rexepic said:


> Maybe the next announcement will be for an external battery grip for the 1dX!


That would be huge...






...?


----------



## zim (Feb 27, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Rexepic said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the next announcement will be for an external battery grip for the 1dX!
> ...




LOL try that one in portrait!

Think that would also need the extra film back for those fps!


----------



## Shnookums (Feb 27, 2012)

_EOS iSA System

Analyzing the subject, to optimize the light and color, AE new system.

As well as enhance the stability of the evaluative metering, more natural to portray the subject. It was developed for that is the EOS iSA System. This, we adopted the AE sensor and DIGIC 4 dedicated photometry of 100,000 pixel RGB, AE new system. Not only on the distribution of brightness, by capturing the scene as the picture, to analyze, the effect has been achieved up evaluative metering, and precise image creation feature detection subject based on the face and color recognition.

※Subject isA = Intelligent Analysis

Cooperation with the AF system

By reflecting on the AF system with the information of color recognition / face, realizing the EOS iTR AF AF frame is linked to the movement of the subject. Has contributed to the improvement of the ability capture the subject._

Face detection? I wonder if they added that since the original release. I remember reading about the new metering system using 100k pixel but I don't remember it was able to detect faces like the D4 sensor seems to do, on paper at least


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> _EOS iSA System
> 
> Analyzing the subject, to optimize the light and color, AE new system.
> 
> ...



Face detection in association with AF and metering has been in the 1D X spec from the start.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 27, 2012)

I never had more than 1400 on the mkIV, so spec'd to 1120 means 750 in real life, and that's the same I get from the 5d2, which is pretty useless, I charge aaall the time....


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 27, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I never had more than 1400 on the mkIV, so spec'd to 1120 means 750 in real life, and that's the same I get from the 5d2, which is pretty useless, I charge aaall the time....



I usually get over 1000 shots on the 5D2. Do you usually use IS lenses?


----------



## Isurus (Feb 28, 2012)

I've always gotten many more frames per battery cycle than specs when it comes to Canon cameras, so I'm not overly concerned about the frames/battery specs yet. The fact that they have added an additional chipset is likely affecting battery life, but I wonder how much the new battery regulations in Japan are affecting it as well.

At this stage, I know enough about the overall specs that I am only interested in hearing two: final price and firm release date.


----------



## hollybush (Feb 28, 2012)

Isurus said:


> I wonder how much the new battery regulations in Japan are affecting it as well.



The old battery is said to have 90% of the capacity of the new, so not at all.


----------



## exit (Feb 28, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I never had more than 1400 on the mkIV, so spec'd to 1120 means 750 in real life, and that's the same I get from the 5d2, which is pretty useless, I charge aaall the time....



I get over 8000 shots on a single Mk4 battery no problem. You must be shooting in live view??


----------

